
Paul Dirac: Projective Geometry and the Origin of Quantum Equations [pdf] - ZhuanXia
https://atomicprecision.com/Topics/Paul%20Dirac%20Talk%20-%20Projective%20Geometry.pdf
======
loa_in_
Oddly enough the document lacks any sorts of visual cues.

